# A Pit and a Prego



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well we went to a superbowl party last night... lol So I had a reason to do my hair and make up and actually leave the house... lol So I felt pretty...  Thought I'd share. I am 28 weeks pregnant (7 months) BTW... it's really hard to take pics of yourself AND a dog... LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics I have some of those pics like that I took myself


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well my boyfriend never wants to play photographer and model.... LOL Gosh I keep looking at how super long my hair is!!! It's grown sooo much since I got prego.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well my boyfriend never wants to play photographer and model.... LOL Gosh I keep looking at how super long my hair is!!! It's grown sooo much since I got prego.


That's funny my b.f. is the same way. LOL those prenatials will make your hair and nails grow fast


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That's funny my b.f. is the same way. LOL those prenatials will make your hair and nails grow fast


I know.. my nails are so much stronger too!! The only downside with the hair is it's way thicker and my straightener isn't doing as good as job as it can.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww!Pretty pics.I remember the good old days of strong nails from vitamins


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks!!  If the breastfeeding works out I am going to continue to take them.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

its prego mego


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

Pregnant i remember lol 
Looking good......


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Breastfeeding will be a breeze.I breastfed all 3 of mine.Let me tell you,it's true what they say about breastfed babies not getting sick as often as formula babies.My kids hardly ever got sick as infants.Plus it's a great way to bond with the baby.And it's easier on the wallet


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> its prego mego


Yes yes.....  People used to say that to me when I was younger... and didn't want kids at that time... lol I would get SOOO mad! LOL But it's all good now.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Breastfeeding will be a breeze.I breastfed all 3 of mine.Let me tell you,it's true what they say about breastfed babies not getting sick as often as formula babies.My kids hardly ever got sick as infants.Plus it's a great way to bond with the baby.And it's easier on the wallet


very, very, VERY true. I breastfed both of my babies and my oldest whom is 6 never had to go to an ER or doctors for so much as an earache I have very healthy children and I think genetics have alot to do with it (because we dont ever get sick) but I know it had alot to do with breastfeeding the first 3weeks would make me cringe when I had to breastfeed because it hurt so bad but after that it was a walk in the park. 

So I really like the last pic. lol..


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very cute!

The dog looks good too!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> very, very, VERY true. I breastfed both of my babies and my oldest whom is 6 never had to go to an ER or doctors for so much as an earache I have very healthy children and I think genetics have alot to do with it (because we dont ever get sick) but I know it had alot to do with breastfeeding the first 3weeks would make me cringe when I had to breastfeed because it hurt so bad but after that it was a walk in the park.
> 
> So I really like the last pic. lol..


lol! Thanks.. thats what I feel about EVERYTHING lately...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Y'all look happy together!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe, I love baby belly pics, adorable and you're SO tiny - hard to see you behind the belly!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You and your silly faces crake me up! Your so cute and your belly is getting BIG! Hope you had fun later on that night


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You and your silly faces crake me up! Your so cute and your belly is getting BIG! Hope you had fun later on that night


Thanks.  It was an alright night considering I had to go to my boyfriends buddies house.. who I DESPISE. But I love his wife and two other friends were there that I went to school with. So it wasn't a total loss!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awe, I love baby belly pics, adorable and you're SO tiny - hard to see you behind the belly!


hehe yeah... I haven't put on too many pounds so far.. only 10lbs I had morning sickness and lost weight... gained weight... lost some last month due to stress... and gained it back... hoping I just keep on gaining now. It's all in the midsection though!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lucky ***** lmao j/k I weigh in at 143lbs and I was 224lbs when I had both of my kids. I would stare at the skinny pregos and would get pissed cuz I was a freakin whale. Lucky girl!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> lucky ***** lmao j/k I weigh in at 143lbs and I was 224lbs when I had both of my kids. I would stare at the skinny pregos and would get pissed cuz I was a freakin whale. Lucky girl!


You know.. I have found no matter how much weight you gain in pregnancy you worry about it! lol The women who gained a lot worry they gained too much and women who haven't gained much.. worry they haven't gained enough!! I have been worried I haven't gained enough. Especially since I lost and had to put back on twice. I am hoping to pack on some more pounds in the next couple months.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

u will  I was real sick with my first one and lost weight but dont worry you will balloon up either with weight or water weight. my first was allllllll weight my second was water weight as soon as I had her I could see ankles and other joints I havent seen in awhile lol.


----------

